# Lump on cere



## Stelalvarez (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello,
I am really worry , my budgie has a lump on his cere. I saw it 2 days ago. I couldn't find any vets around that knows about budgies. He is happy and I dont see any other symptoms. His long feathers don't grow so he can't fly but I already got it like this so this is not a new thing. I have him since October 2020 and he was 2 months old approx.
Any ideas?








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This needs to be looked at by a vet, please use this tool to find an avian vet in your country https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803, how long has the growth been there? If there are no avian veta near you try to find a vet that treats exotics, they usually also see birds. If there is a zoo in your area you can try contacting them and ask for the name of the vet that cares for the birds/animals there.


----------



## Stelalvarez (Jul 15, 2021)

I just saw it 2 days ago. I didn't see it before!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please use the link Cody provided and find an Avian veterinarian in your area. 

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

The sooner you have your budgie properly diagnosed and a treatment plan in place, the better of he will be. *


----------



## Stelalvarez (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please use the link Cody provided and find an Avian veterinarian in your area.
> 
> Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
> This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
> ...


Thank you for your help!


----------

